
Google Is Being Evil, Music Bloggers Say – GigaOM - Slashed
http://gigaom.com/2010/02/11/google-is-being-evil-music-bloggers-say/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
Tawheed
Scary.. what would happen if Google deletes my GMail account because I shared
some random YouTube music video on my Buzz.

